# Warm holiday in November - suggestions?



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well seeing as others are asking for advice on this, here's my request...for work reasons, I've had to postpone our annual summer holiday until November. Both of us adults really need a "get-away-from-it-all" warm weather break, ideally somewhere where the wee man (aged four) can get to swim and play etc in a nice environment.

Intially I'd thought about one of the Mediterranean islands but having looked at the average annual daytime temperature in November of around 18C, I'm not that sure. I'd like somewhere around the 24 - 26C mark ideally.

So, any suggestions? I don't want to spend mega money (someone suggested the Seychelles but that looks like a Â£10k trip!), but will pay for quality.

We're looking to go away for two weeks...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sanya City, Hainan Island, China. 8)

We went in January when the average temperature is supposed to be between 16 and 24 degrees. (Although, I don't recall it being less than perfect. 8) ) It's on the same Latiitude as Hawaii.

Should be a wee bit warmer in November.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dubia, Mauritius, Maldives :wink: We are going to the first two in a fortnight. Weather will be just right in Mauritius 26c daytime 18c at night just perfect for me.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Dubia, Mauritius, Maldives :wink: We are going to the first two in a fortnight. Weather will be just right in Mauritius 26c daytime 18c at night just perfect for me.


Been to Dubai many times - my parents were there for 12 years before inconsiderately retiring. I was looking at Mauritius on the web last night but prices seemed to be around the Â£6k mark for two weeks for the three of us. Seems expensive to me :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Sanya City, Hainan Island, China. 8)
> 
> We went in January when the average temperature is supposed to be between 16 and 24 degrees. (Although, I don't recall it being less than perfect. 8) ) It's on the same Latiitude as Hawaii.
> 
> Should be a wee bit warmer in November.


Hmmm - sounds "different". Tell me more?!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Well seeing as others are asking for advice on this, here's my request...for work reasons, I've had to postpone our annual summer holiday until November. Both of us adults really need a "get-away-from-it-all" warm weather break, ideally somewhere where the wee man (aged four) can get to swim and play etc in a nice environment.
> 
> Intially I'd thought about one of the Mediterranean islands but having looked at the average annual daytime temperature in November of around 18C, I'm not that sure. I'd like somewhere around the 24 - 26C mark ideally.
> 
> ...


South East med looks best bet.

Red Sea is quite nice in Nov. As is Egypt on the Nile.

We did Sicily in Oct/Nov and it was pleasantly warm. V kid-friendly too. One of our favs.

Maderia? Never been but heard good things.

Whats the family flying time threshold before things get unbearable?

Canaries? Not that classy, but warm.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The Gambia is nice at that time of year 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> South East med looks best bet.
> 
> Red Sea is quite nice in Nov. As is Egypt on the Nile.
> 
> ...


Wee man is a seasoned traveller. He's been to Dubai three times, Geneva a couple of times, Las Vegas, London and um........Birmingham! So happy to go up to ten hours without too much pain.

After a summer of 18C (at best....), I really want to be somewhere warmer for a couple of weeks which is what has swayed me away from Rhodes, Crete, Sardinia etc as they appear to be around that mark in November.

Egypt might be a good call. Never been before.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> The Gambia is nice at that time of year 8)


The security situation around west and southern Africa has worried me a little. Is Gambia different? Got to admit to not really knowing a lot about it.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BreTT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > The Gambia is nice at that time of year 8)
> ...


Security wise last year Gambia was fine. You are well away from the problems of Nigeria (I assume you are refering to oil workers being kidnapped). The only comment about the Gambia, you can tell the first timers, they get fleeced by the locals who all want to be your best friend at cost. Being firm friendly and refusing does not cause offence.

When we left the airport to return home there were 2 incidents which made me smile:

Passport Man: "first time in Gambia sir" (looking for money)
Me: "Yes, but many times in Africa" 
Passport man flicks through my passport which is full of stamps from South Africa, Kenya, Liberia, Ivory Coast and various Asian countries including Indonesia, his face drops, he stamps my passport and gets nowt.

In the duty free shop, "cockney wide boy": "I cant help feeling the locals have been slowly turning me over for the past week...."

But that is part of the fun of Africa....... despite the above Africa is a great place and the Gambia is a good safe introduction.

If you do go to the Gambia, I would recommend using "Gambia Experience" they are more expensive but have already reserved the best rooms in the hotels, and their customer service is probably the best of the tour operators.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi Stuart (slg),

Have tried responding to your IM but it keeps "bombing out"...my response...

Hi Stuart,

Thanks for that - will need to check out what the temperature is like in Turkey in November....sounds ideal though! I'll ignore the net comment ;-)

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Security wise last year Gambia was fine. You are well away from the problems of Nigeria (I assume you are refering to oil workers being kidnapped). <edit>
> 
> But that is part of the fun of Africa....... despite the above Africa is a great place and the Gambia is a good safe introduction.
> <edit>


Thanks mighTy Tee - I was referring to the general situation in West Africa i.e. Nigeria, Liberia etc etc. As I said, I am generally reasonably ignorant about that part of Africa. Thanks for the pointers.

As far as Africa per se is concerned, I spent 15 years in South Africa so generally know what to expect


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ever thought of Morroco? It is really opening up now as a tourist destination in comparison to even 5 or 6 years ago. The skies are blue and the people are friendly because if they aren't Mohammed IV will have them flogged. Only joking.

Coast side there is Casablanca, Tangiers, Agadir or Essaouira plus of course Marrakesh and the Atlas mountains further in land.

It'll be a little cooler, but I'll probably be going in December.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Why not try Thailand?

Excellent beach resorts, good weather, friendly locals and cheap too, see http://www.tropicaldeals.co.uk/countries/thailand/


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

gunner said:


> Why not try Thailand?
> 
> Excellent beach resorts, good weather, friendly locals and cheap too, see http://www.tropicaldeals.co.uk/countries/thailand/


November?

2 words "wet season" you may be lucky as it is towards the end of the wet season but........


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Barbados - I go every January with my folks for a post Christmas and New Year recovery session.

Friendly people, nice scenery, lovely weather and great restaurants.

Think November is the rainy season but rainy season means a 5 mins afternoon shower - often well needed!

I'd recommend it to anyone 8)


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Ive just got back from Thailand, it was the height of the wet season but still 35c. Most Rainstorms only last 30 mins, then its dry and sunny again


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Southern Goa would be my advice, monsoon seasons finished and lovely scenary and climate.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Taba Heights in Egypt, If you want a holiday with very little to do but eat, drink and laze about on the beach with like minded "nice" people this may be good for you. We went in march so it was warm through the day a cool in the evening. We stayed at the Sofitel hotel (french) and are hopefully going back early november to the brand new Inter continental, both are all inclusive serving branded drinks etc. There is only 5 ish hotels all over looking the red sea were you can see Jordan :roll: Israell and Saudi.
I priced it up and I think off the top of my head it came to Â£800 for 2 in November.

PS They havn't discovered the art of mithering for tips there as yet


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Hi Stuart (slg),
> 
> Have tried responding to your IM but it keeps "bombing out"...my response...
> 
> ...


Strange, I received it 4 times! :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Sanya City, Hainan Island, China. 8)
> ...


Brett, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Another vote for the Red Sea, here...

Lisa and I are going back to Egypt (Naama Bay) at the end of Oct. Its a great holiday destination, plenty to do and good weather.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Dont forget the imodium tablets :roll:


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Dont forget the imodium tablets :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your responses. I am going to look into all of them and draw up a short list. I'll let you know what we decided (if you're even vaguely interested)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

B,

Before the kids started school we used to do Florida end of Nov beginning of Dec. After hurricane season, no mid afternoon rain and a nice 25 - 28 constant.

Parks are at the quietest time of the year if you like that sort of thing but if you want something a bit less in your face Naples or Clearwater are way less busy and relaxing.

You could always do a couple of days seeing Mickey for Fion's benefit ;-) and then down to Naples for some chill time.

JC


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Leaning towards Mauritius at the moment - anyone been and got useful suggestions? We're currently looking at Le Preskil....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Leaning towards Mauritius at the moment - anyone been and got useful suggestions? We're currently looking at Le Preskil....


Always liked Mauritius


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Always liked Mauritius


Um....lost? I am....


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Car colour maybe (mauritius blue)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Car colour maybe (mauritius blue)


Ah. Of course. Now why didn't I think of that?


----------

